# Blue MG x Marble Fry



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

this pair was spawned at 21-01-2016
male is a blue MG, female is a Marble, by crossing this i hope to get the male fins and female's body on offspring, i do know what color i'll get,i bought this pair separately, male have BO almost 5cm,while female is younger and smaller about BO 3cm.

fry already free swimming and looks healthy,numbers roughly 150-200 ish they are feeding on daphnia pullex , please excuse the dirty tank ,i use both parents old water combined +some new water to make them easier to adapt to spawn tank,and when i am breeding i usually do not change or clean the spawning tank until fry are two weeks old when i will move the fry to larger grow out tank. spawning tank size is 30x20x15 (LxWxH)

crossing my finger on this spawn, i really want offspring from this male because he has such a nice sharp and big halfmoon caudal,swept forward dorsal,and pretty neat anal shape,as for fry's color any will do because i am going for form for these fish


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

make mistake on the title, it should be blue mg x marble female ,lol


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

fry are growing very well, some growth spotted already, waiting them get more rough in size , i put this pair fry mixed with orange ct x orange ct spawn in grow out tank, kinda messy,now i can only see their difference at older stage, perhaps at 1,5 month ages, can't get any photos my camera's battery went out and i can't find the charger yet


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

When you find the charger, is love to see the little kids! Haha


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can't wait to see the fry. I'm curious what colors will come out of this.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Nice! cant wait to see these guys mature! Sounds like youve got quite a few to choose form


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

trilobite said:


> Nice! cant wait to see these guys mature! Sounds like youve got quite a few to choose form


i hope so!! the male is struggling against pine coning disease now, hard to cure, i see no progress, but still treating him now


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw no, sorry to hear about our boy :-( fingers crossed he pulls trough


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

sadly the father didn't make it against pine coning disease he was died 2 days ago, i really now can't lose these fry, they looks healthy, almost hit 1 cm long tip to tip, i see pectoral fins, no itch thankfully, sign of strong fry, monitoring the water quality everyday now.
View attachment 710714


View attachment 710722

those patterned dirt on the floor those are bloodworm larvae nest, don't worry they won't harm the fry,one more week the fry will be snacking them lol, the perks of outdoor spawning :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss :-( 
good news that the fry are doing well to pass his legacy on though! I reckon there will be some very nice fry in there


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

just took a photo of the grow out tub, i think should now start changing water everyday to boost the growth, tub still have those bloodworm nest ( the patterned dirt), sort of emergency food source when i am late to feed them, i spot the white fry are eventually larger because they are from orange CT spawn which is 1,5 days older, the blue MG fry are mostly darker, seems the ct fry are more in number, the darker fry are there, its just not too many.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

its been a while now, i almost forget to update this thread, these spawn is not too good, i see many deformed fry, bent, dwarfed, runts, maybe its a big mistake mixing this spawn with my BSE cambo orange CT fry, the CT fry are white, while the marble fry are black, i saw a couple of time the CT fry pecking on the darker fry,a mental note for myself from now on i will try not to mix spawn with contrasting base color. or, maybe its just the parents of the marble spawn have defective genes? could be, i saw a couple normal fry from this marble spawn, will took them out tomorrow to new grow out tank, i will post their photos tomorrow


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

finally after so many slackings, i manage to to pick some of fry with normal fry for photo session, jarred them directly as i want to see them flare and get the photos, i can't get the female to flare, the males seem to show good shape caudal, which look pretty weird though,because their outer ray is curved to outward a little bit. i like the larger female, she show promising form.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

a surprise from this spawn, very few fry but got me a couple decent males, i got even one with black fins which i like so much. Like DCG said last time on trilo's yellow female from blue spawns, on my case the stars aligned just fine to give me a royal blue with black fins lol, last male on these pic is definately next breeder.
these males are jarred 3 days ago, i like their anal shape too , would need to wait 3-4 weeks to see if they will develop more webbings for their dorsal, i need to see they thrust it forward a bit to make an ideal look for show standard.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Those MG's LOOK AMAZING!! Wow Liam this is one of my favorite spawn of yours.

But man those males! Those colors. The body looks very "wild type" as well. Very strong line you have there. I'm not to crazy about the females. Is that what MG females usually look like? Or do they still need to fill out?

I need to learn how to breed outside ASAP. I need to take advantage of Miami's weather. I'm just worried it will get to hot.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

alecmerkel said:


> Those MG's LOOK AMAZING!!


Yellow-orange-redish gradient fins? Yummy.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, the form these guys have! They're gorgeous. I'm particularly smitten with that black with blue male. 
I love thier body form too. Not obe spoonhead, nice toplines. Really consistent quality.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks all, @Alec it's actually like dcg said,i call it MG just because most will call the them that way ,any fish with blue body and yellow fins, base on the article that i read. The real MG will breed true, it as turquoise/greenish body + yellow fins with thin black rim on the edge of all fins, as long as i remember this type of fish already exist when i was teenager.
So its actually inappropriate to call this fish MG,but since most people call it that way, i was going with them. About the wild trait ,i honestly don't know much, i got this pair from my LFS, male has very thick blue with metallic shade, carry dragon trait, super fine caudal spread with sharp edge, while female is marble , a coincidence and blessing for me, female is carrying NR2 gene that produce orange finss , so i can still retain the father trait.
So far so good, this result is very unexpected. I really love the neat anal, its very important to have baby fish with nice neat anal , especially on males when you are breeding by show standard, it makes things simpler for us later when the males growing up.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah I read the whole mustard gas stuff. Personally I think it was greed, the whole trademark thing. But I call them mustard gas just like you do, and I know what people mean by it. GREEDY GREEDY GREEDY

I completely agree that the anal fin is always the one that throws everything off. Especially with male PKs. I think its because of breeding with different type of PK's. You I think you have a REALLY REALLY REALLY good line here.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

the blue black male has grow abit now, always ready for spawning, i only save 3 pairs from this spawn as the other's quality are just so so , next two males photo's coming soon


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

He's all muscle.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

dcg said:


> He's all muscle.


in other word "thin" psml , i plead guilty for giving him so little food :grin2:, he is kinda neglected but i am glad he keeps his shape


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Far from thin, he is a muscle with fins.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

another male i keep for f2


----------

